# August has finally arrived! Save 25% store wide with CEM Products ----------->



## CEM Store (Aug 1, 2012)

August is here, and we wanted to kick this month off with another great sale.

Starting now, but only for a limited time, Save 25% off store wide!!!

No Codes needed, save right at checkout hassle free!

Check out sale here to save big ----> Welcome to CEMproducts.com!

Enjoy!

CEM


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 1, 2012)

25% off the whole store!  Go now >>> CEMProducts.com


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 1, 2012)

Bumpp, Don't miss this!


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 1, 2012)

Welcome to CEMproducts.com!


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 2, 2012)

25% off everything! Buy now CEMProducts.com


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 2, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> August is here, and we wanted to kick this month off with another great sale.
> 
> Starting now, but only for a limited time, Save 25% off store wide!!!
> 
> ...


Click the link ^^^ and stock up!


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 2, 2012)

25% store wide sale! Go now >> CEMProducts.com!


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 2, 2012)

25% off the entire store! CEM Products RULES!


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 3, 2012)

Link to 25% off >>> Welcome to CEMproducts.com!


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 3, 2012)

Don't miss this!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Aug 3, 2012)

I just took advantage of this. Great deals.  My rats are Loving the Liquidex.


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 3, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> I just took advantage of this. Great deals.  My rats are Loving the Liquidex.



Good to know!


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 3, 2012)

25% off Welcome to CEMproducts.com!


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 3, 2012)

Welcome to CEMproducts.com!


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 4, 2012)

25% off the entire store! Welcome to CEMproducts.com!


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 4, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> 25% off everything! Buy now CEMProducts.com


Buy now CEMProducts.com


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 4, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> August is here, and we wanted to kick this month off with another great sale.
> 
> Starting now, but only for a limited time, Save 25% off store wide!!!
> 
> ...


25% off the entire store!


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 5, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> August is here, and we wanted to kick this month off with another great sale.
> 
> Starting now, but only for a limited time, Save 25% off store wide!!!
> 
> ...



Look above, click the link, and stock up! ^^^


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 5, 2012)

Go now >>> Welcome to CEMproducts.com!


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 5, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> Go now >>> Welcome to CEMproducts.com!


25% off store-wide! Welcome to CEMproducts.com!


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 6, 2012)

Save 25% off store wide!!!

No Codes needed, save right at checkout hassle free!

Check out sale here to save big ----> Welcome to CEMproducts.com!


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 6, 2012)

*August 6th-12th all domestic orders $500 and over will get free USPS priority shipping!

The store is marked down 25% so go now* >>> CEMProducts.com!


CEM

*All orders $300 and over will get an email with your name filled out in a template as a electronic signature

*International orders $500 and over will need to contact customer service, service@cemproducts.com, we will verify the order is over $500, then a promo code will be sent to you for $10 off your next order.


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 6, 2012)

*Follow us on Twitter @cemproducts, mention us and state your favorite Olympic event. Then you will get a PM from us with a code for 12% off your order. This can be used in conjunction with the current sale.*

And what is the current sale?  Store-wide 25% off!  Tweet then get to the store to use your 12% code for a total of almost 37% off >>> CEMProducts is the GREATEST!

CEM


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 6, 2012)

*August 6th-12th all domestic orders $500 and over will get free USPS priority shipping!

The store is marked down 25% so go now* >>> CEMProducts.com!


CEM

*All orders $300 and over will get an email with your name filled out in a template as a electronic signature

*International orders $500 and over will need to contact customer service, service@cemproducts.com, we will verify the order is over $500, then a promo code will be sent to you for $10 off your next order.


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 6, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> *August 6th-12th all domestic orders $500 and over will get free USPS priority shipping!
> 
> The store is marked down 25% so go now* >>> CEMProducts.com!
> 
> ...





CEM Store said:


> *Follow us on Twitter @cemproducts, mention us and state your favorite Olympic event. Then you will get a PM from us with a code for 12% off your order. This can be used in conjunction with the current sale.*
> 
> And what is the current sale?  Store-wide 25% off!  Tweet then get to the store to use your 12% code for a total of almost 37% off >>> CEMProducts is the GREATEST!
> 
> CEM





CEM Store said:


> Save 25% off store wide!!!
> 
> No Codes needed, save right at checkout hassle free!
> 
> Check out sale here to save big ----> Welcome to CEMproducts.com!


Save big time ^^^


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 6, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> *Follow us on Twitter @cemproducts, mention us and state your favorite Olympic event. Then you will get a PM from us with a code for 12% off your order. This can be used in conjunction with the current sale.*
> 
> And what is the current sale?  Store-wide 25% off!  Tweet then get to the store to use your 12% code for a total of almost 37% off >>> CEMProducts is the GREATEST!
> 
> CEM


Great deals!


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 7, 2012)

Big time savings, 25% off EVERYTHING! Welcome to CEMproducts.com!


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 7, 2012)

Welcome to CEMproducts.com!


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Aug 7, 2012)

Sweet! Thank you!!!!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Aug 8, 2012)

You can't go wrong with anything from cem. Been dealing with them for only a short time but treated like a member of the family.


----------



## teddykgb29 (Aug 8, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> You can't go wrong with anything from cem. Been dealing with them for only a short time but treated like a member of the family.



Agreed.....best around IMO!


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 9, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> You can't go wrong with anything from cem. Been dealing with them for only a short time but treated like a member of the family.





teddykgb29 said:


> Agreed.....best around IMO!


Thanks guys!


----------



## Bubbles! (Aug 9, 2012)

CEM has been good to me!


----------



## Slice N Dice (Aug 10, 2012)

I got on this real well!


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 11, 2012)

Quality products for less at CEMproducts.com!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Aug 12, 2012)

The deals this month are insane


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 12, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> Quality products for less at CEMproducts.com!



Click and buy ^^^


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 13, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> August is here, and we wanted to kick this month off with another great sale.
> 
> Starting now, but only for a limited time, Save 25% off store wide!!!
> 
> ...


This sale won't last forever!


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 13, 2012)

Quality, USA Made products at CEMproducts.com!


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 14, 2012)

American Made Products Guaranteed at CEMproducts.com!


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 14, 2012)

25% OFF EVERYTHING IN THE STORE! RESEARCH CHEMS AND PEPTIDES ALL MADE IN THE USA!


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 15, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> 25% OFF EVERYTHING IN THE STORE! RESEARCH CHEMS AND PEPTIDES ALL MADE IN THE USA!


Follow us on twitter @cemproducts and get a promocode to go along with the current sale.


----------



## independent (Aug 15, 2012)

My CEM cialis is real good. I will try the V tonight.


----------



## Walnutz (Aug 15, 2012)

Talking about b12 in the other thread so I went and bought more!  Love the sale!


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 16, 2012)

25% off >>> Welcome to CEMproducts.com! Follow us on twitter @cemproducts and get a promocode to go along with the current sale.


----------



## Slice N Dice (Aug 16, 2012)

Fast shipping...got my order in 3 days!


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 17, 2012)

Slice N Dice said:


> Fast shipping...got my order in 3 days!


Good to know!  Have fun with your research!


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 17, 2012)

*Current sale is 25% off add 15% with a code.  How do you get a code?  Follow us on twitter @cemproducts, mention us and your favorite chem then I will DM you the code. This code is only good for this Saturday, the 18th, or this Sunday, the 19th.*


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 18, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> *Current sale is 25% off add 15% with a code.  How do you get a code?  Follow us on twitter @cemproducts, mention us and your favorite chem then I will DM you the code. This code is only good for this Saturday, the 18th, or this Sunday, the 19th.*


Welcome to CEMproducts.com!


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 18, 2012)

Great deals that will end soon!


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 18, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> *Current sale is 25% off add 15% with a code.  How do you get a code?  Follow us on twitter @cemproducts, mention us and your favorite chem then I will DM you the code. This code is only good for this Saturday, the 18th, or this Sunday, the 19th.*


Great deals going on now >>> Welcome to CEMproducts.com!


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 19, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> August is here, and we wanted to kick this month off with another great sale.
> 
> Starting now, but only for a limited time, Save 25% off store wide!!!
> 
> ...


Quality above all else!


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Aug 20, 2012)

What's the max dose someone does with albuterol?


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: August has finally arrived! Save 25% store wide with CEM Products -----------&gt;*

Good question.


----------



## toothache (Aug 20, 2012)

lifterjaydawg said:


> What's the max dose someone does with albuterol?


18-24mg/day


----------



## thane22 (Aug 20, 2012)

lifterjaydawg said:


> What's the max dose someone does with albuterol?





toothache said:


> 18-24mg/day


I ramp up to 24mg/day.  Take it all before 3pm so it doesn't mess with sleep.


----------



## teddykgb29 (Aug 21, 2012)

For albuterol, I only go up to 18mg.


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 22, 2012)

Our products are for research only and not human consumption.


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 23, 2012)

Made in the USA!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes my rats are responding well to their research chems.


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 24, 2012)

Research time!


----------



## StanG (Aug 24, 2012)

I just ordered yesterday and got this deal. Cant wait to get my stuff!


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 24, 2012)

StanG said:


> I just ordered yesterday and got this deal. Cant wait to get my stuff!



Good luck with your research!


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 25, 2012)

To the top!


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 26, 2012)

Get it while supplies last!


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 27, 2012)

Made in the good ole USA!


----------

